
Ask HN: Is there a commercial equivalent to the TPU? - hsikka
Hey HN,<p>I’ve been learning about GPUs and TPUs and I was wondering if there is any commercial or open source version of something like a TPU? I’d love to help design something like that or at least buy one if possible.<p>Also in general, is open sourcing a chip design not common in the hardware community? Do you think that holds the world back?
======
wmf
Yes, there are several TPUs on the market now including
[https://www.sophon.ai/](https://www.sophon.ai/)
[https://www.graphcore.ai/](https://www.graphcore.ai/)
[https://www.intel.ai/nervana-nnp/](https://www.intel.ai/nervana-nnp/) and
probably a lot more.

